# Royalty?



## motocrash (Aug 8, 2018)




----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 8, 2018)

LOL--I remember that Episode!!
I believe it was "Possum Queen".


Bear


----------



## motocrash (Aug 8, 2018)

Bearcarver said:


> LOL--I remember that Episode!!
> I believe it was "Possum Queen".
> 
> 
> Bear


Right you are!


----------



## yankee2bbq (Aug 8, 2018)

LOL! You’re killing me!! That’s some good stuff right der.


----------



## Ishi (Aug 8, 2018)

I spent many nights watching that show. If I remember right it was on Saturday nights. Those were good times!


----------



## JckDanls 07 (Aug 8, 2018)

Ahhhh..  The memories (Elly Mae and I were dating..  she just didn't know it)..  LOL


----------



## gmc2003 (Aug 9, 2018)

JckDanls 07 said:


> Ahhhh..  The memories (Elly Mae and I were dating..  she just didn't know it)..  LOL



Maybe you could substitute Jethrine for Eli May, and keep the memory going :D. The last surviving character I believe. 

Chris


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 9, 2018)

gmc2003 said:


> Maybe you could substitute Jethrine for Eli May, and keep the memory going :D. The last surviving character I believe.
> 
> Chris



Yup--I believe as of last March, both Jethro & Jethrine were still alive, at 80 years old.
Haven't seen any newer mentions.

Bear


----------

